# New King Reel Setup



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

Picked up a Lamiglas 7'9 M rod for throwing spinners and cranks in smaller rivers for kings. Looking at 3 different reels to match it with. Curious to see what everyone thinks is the best option. 
Edit: Planning on using this in FL as well for inshore fishing too

Shimano Stratic FL - Constantly hear is the best reel that compares with 3-400$ reels. My worry is I've had a Sedona, that broke the internal teeth on the main gear...worried the stratic will face the same fate since I'm not one to be gentle with my gear. Not sure what the material is in the internal main gear. Hear the drag can be sticky too.

Penn Battle 3 DX - Have a battle 2, and know they've improved it quite a bit from that. Big fan of the brass internals on the DX, and the fact they fixed their line lay issue on the battle series has me super interested. It does seem to weight quite a bit more than the other two...

Daiwa Procyon AL - The outlier of the bunch. Never hear people talking about this, but supposed to be a competitor of the Stratic. I really like my BG, but feeling wise they feel a bit cheap in some ways. Don't like how thin the bail is, or how quite the clicker is.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

SS TOURNAMENT


From mountain streams to Bonefish flats in the keys, few reels have earned such a solid reputation for performance and reliability as Daiwa’s Tournament SS Series. Winner of two BassMasters® Classics and “reel of choice” for light saltwater record seekers around the world, these reels have...




daiwa.us





It isn't the smoothest or prettiest reel, nor does it have instant anti reverse (uses a big honkin' ratchet gear), but that drag is the smoothest you will find, seriously. There's a reason this has been in production unchanged since the 80s, because it's dead reliable and has earned an impeccable reputation for it's durability and capabilities. Fun fact, the original Stradic released in the early 90s was a near direct clone of this reel. 

The worm drive provides exceptional line lay and the crisscross pattern of the line lay makes it very capable of exceptionally long casts and avoids braid digging in to itself. Even though it has a roller bail trip, the bail can still be turned over manually. The drag is good, almost too good. Being that this has been around so long, parts are plentiful if the need arises, but it isn't often I see parts failures on these, even reels that have a decade or three under their belt.


----------



## cruzer (Feb 8, 2012)

Check out pflueger president reels, you won't be disappointed. We put them.to the test every fall, and they keep going like the energizer bunny!!!


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

cruzer said:


> Check out pflueger president reels, you won't be disappointed. We put them.to the test every fall, and they keep going like the energizer bunny!!!


I have a couple Prez's. Love them, but looking for something nicer that's salt water proof with some inshore capabilities for reds, snook, maybe the odd tarpon. Should have added that part


----------



## Sublime505 (Mar 19, 2013)

Stradic have a 4000 CI. Thing has been thrashed for 10 years or so and keeps going. Only thing is the bail spring went and haven’t had the time or energy to fix it. Want to order some parts and maybe do a full tear down on it. Other half says just send it in to Shimano and pay the tax.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Saltwater proof work horse: Penn Spinfisher


----------



## Minner (Apr 4, 2020)

The Tournament SS that TinCanary mentioned is indeed exactly as he stated, bomb proof with an amazing drag, that being said, it would not be my first choice in a reel where I would be casting and reeling a lure in over and over again, a drift rod, yes, but not for your application...

The ProCyon reels are amazing and the AL version would definitely be better for Salmon than the composite version. That would be my choice of the three you have listed, hands down... I have owned the new Stradics "and Vanfords" and sold them, I still own some ProCyon LT and ProCyon AL reels and love them, I also own some Ballistic MQ LT's which are amazing, but for what you are trying to do, I think the ProCyon AL is all you would ever need and then some...


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Minner said:


> The Tournament SS that TinCanary mentioned is indeed exactly as he stated, bomb proof with an amazing drag, that being said, it would not be my first choice in a reel where I would be casting and reeling a lure in over and over again, a drift rod, yes, but not for your application...
> 
> The ProCyon reels are amazing and the AL version would definitely be better for Salmon than the composite version. That would be my choice of the three you have listed, hands down... I have owned the new Stradics "and Vanfords" and sold them, I still own some ProCyon LT and ProCyon AL reels and love them, I also own some Ballistic MQ LT's which are amazing, but for what you are trying to do, I think the ProCyon AL is all you would ever need and then some...


The Procyon is a very nice reel and is essentially a Tatula without a bearing supported drag. Somehow, that bearing adds $50 lol


----------



## Minner (Apr 4, 2020)

tincanary said:


> The Procyon is a very nice reel and is essentially a Tatula without a bearing supported drag. Somehow, that bearing adds $50 lol


It's not even a bearing, it's just a plastic bushing if you will to add more "stability" to the spool. Frankly, I cannot feel absolutely any play in the spool on the ProCyon reels and don't really see the need to drop that much more money for that feature, if I was going to spend more, I would go with the Ballistic MQ LT. Honestly, if you watch some of the online based retailers "like Omnia" for flash sales, I have bought my Ballistics for the same price as the MSRP of the ProCyon reels...


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Kinda wish I seen this thread last night before I ordered a reel lol. Found a Supreme Xt for 100 and free shipping


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

tincanary said:


> SS TOURNAMENT
> 
> 
> From mountain streams to Bonefish flats in the keys, few reels have earned such a solid reputation for performance and reliability as Daiwa’s Tournament SS Series. Winner of two BassMasters® Classics and “reel of choice” for light saltwater record seekers around the world, these reels have...
> ...


This is what I'll be using! Awesome reel!


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I looked hard at the stratic and found some for 170-180, but I couldnt pass up 100 for the xt tho


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Minner said:


> It's not even a bearing, it's just a plastic bushing if you will to add more "stability" to the spool. Frankly, I cannot feel absolutely any play in the spool on the ProCyon reels and don't really see the need to drop that much more money for that feature, if I was going to spend more, I would go with the Ballistic MQ LT. Honestly, if you watch some of the online based retailers "like Omnia" for flash sales, I have bought my Ballistics for the same price as the MSRP of the ProCyon reels...


Ah I see. The Japanese Tatula has the bearing, the American market Tatula doesn't. I was looking at the wrong schematic.


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

nighttime said:


> Kinda wish I seen this thread last night before I ordered a reel lol. Found a Supreme Xt for 100 and free shipping


I have been using the same Patriarch 30 for 4 years now pier casting for kings. I honestly find it hard to believe they haven't broken it yet. Many times when I hook one and it takes off on its 1st run I hold the rod up,, with back end of rod against my forearm. The reel is like 6" from my face, have many times just looked at the reel waiting for drag to lockup or spool come flying off it. This year I think I am gonna bump up to a 35 just because of line capacity and the anti reverse bearing has been changing in it. That being said I would never buy a patriarch as it has an antireverse bearing in it and when it fails the handle of the reel will spin backwards. Even knowing that many times even setting the hook on a 2lb walleye handle pops out of you hand and the reel back spins. My buddy about broke his finger when the 35 did it for the first time when he set the hook on a 20+lb king. I own 7 or 8 of these reels and wrote pfleueger about the problem most all have that I own have now. They offered no help. Hopefully the supreme doesnt have that antireverse bearing.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I own an old Stradic (white model) That's been a trout and Steelhead landing machine for 20+ years and still going. The newer ones aren't as good IMO.

Penn Battle II or III should work too.


The Spinfisher is a tank.

I own them all and won't hesitate to get hooked up with a King with any of them. Or any decent reel that's been _well maintained._


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

6667supersport said:


> I have been using the same Patriarch 30 for 4 years now pier casting for kings. I honestly find it hard to believe they haven't broken it yet. Many times when I hook one and it takes off on its 1st run I hold the rod up,, with back end of rod against my forearm. The reel is like 6" from my face, have many times just looked at the reel waiting for drag to lockup or spool come flying off it. This year I think I am gonna bump up to a 35 just because of line capacity and the anti reverse bearing has been changing in it. That being said I would never buy a patriarch as it has an antireverse bearing in it and when it fails the handle of the reel will spin backwards. Even knowing that many times even setting the hook on a 2lb walleye handle pops out of you hand and the reel back spins. My buddy about broke his finger when the 35 did it for the first time when he set the hook on a 20+lb king. I own 7 or 8 of these reels and wrote pfleueger about the problem most all have that I own have now. They offered no help. Hopefully the supreme doesnt have that antireverse bearing.


Really I’ve haven’t had anti reverse issues with my Supreme xt that I own now, same reel that I just ordered and it caught 1000 wet sock walleye, 5’ sturgeon, kings and steel. I have had it happen on lower models of president after big fish have beat them up. 30 size is my favorite for weight but can be small for pier kings. I catch most of them on my pin anyway. 
I’m happy I only dropped 100 as my sons will be fishing it a lot and if one breaks I have parts, as it can be tough to get sometimes. Add it to the collection. tincanary was giving me hard time…. lol he hates Pflueger lol
rod selection plays a lot into how much abuse a reel sees too. 8-12# rod, your reel is going to work overtime as the rod is just bent to hell lol. Rn I’m building a 10’6” 10-17# rainshadow for them to float fish, that rod will fight these stump donkeys nicely.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> Shimano Stratic FL - Constantly hear is the best reel that compares with 3-400$ reels. My worry is I've had a Sedona, that broke the internal teeth on the main gear...worried the stratic will face the same fate since I'm not one to be gentle with my gear. Not sure what the material is in the internal main gear. Hear the drag can be sticky too.


The Stradic is a worm drive spinner, they last a very long time and are near bulletproof in general. The worm drive in a spinning reel serves the exact same function a level wind in a baitcaster does. It provides near perfect line lay in a pattern that doesn't cause your line to stack up or dig in. This makes for smoother and longer casting. The most reputed spinning reels made, vintage or modern all share that one commonality, the worm gear. Modern reels that use it are in order from cheapest to most expensive; Daiwa SS Tournament, Shimano Vanford/Stradic, Penn 704Z and 706Z, Shimano Stella, and Daiwa Exist. At the bottom end you're looking at $100 for an SS Tournament, and at the top end with the Stella and Exist about $800 to $900. The Stradic is built on the same platform as the Stella for what it's worth, it just isn't as refined. The Penns, while excellent reels, may be too big for fishing kings. They are bigger saltwater spinners that hold 300yd of 20lb mono. Many of the classics some of the old timers here are familiar with; ABU/Zebco Cardinal, DAM Quick Micro Lite, Orvis 100, Heddon 200 series, pre-2000s Penn Spinfishers, and Shakespeare 2000 series reels. The usual hypoid/oscillator style most common now will fall by the wayside at some point, just as it did in the past.


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

nighttime said:


> Really I’ve haven’t had anti reverse issues with my Supreme xt that I own now, same reel that I just ordered and it caught 1000 wet sock walleye, 5’ sturgeon, kings and steel. I have had it happen on lower models of president after big fish have beat them up. 30 size is my favorite for weight but can be small for pier kings. I catch most of them on my pin anyway.
> I’m happy I only dropped 100 as my sons will be fishing it a lot and if one breaks I have parts, as it can be tough to get sometimes. Add it to the collection. tincanary was giving me hard time…. lol he hates Pflueger lol
> rod selection plays a lot into how much abuse a reel sees too. 8-12# rod, your reel is going to work overtime as the rod is just bent to hell lol. Rn I’m building a 10’6” 10-17# rainshadow for them to float fish, that rod will fight these stump donkeys nicely.


I used to fish 5 nights a week casting the SCR river, bought most of my patriarch 25's 2nd hand on ebay, most were like new. It would take me a year or so to have one go bad. There were a few years I know I caught more than a 1000 walleye a year casting the river. The funny thing is a few of the early models dont even have a switch for reverse. Have caught 40"+ musky with the 25 model using 5lb braid and a few silver fish. I have only used the 30 for casting the pier for kings. I use a 7'6" med rod, its really a MH, at 8-17lb line rating and use 20lb braid. The pier guys always tell me I would catch more fish with a noodle rod, but when one hits I like to get a good hook set on them. If they get the hooks in the wrong spot they will still spit the hook when they stop and turn after 1st run. I also have the 35 which I bought new, that my buddy caught 20+ kings on one year off pier, but antireverse bearing failed on it mid way thru the year, but he had a new one installed. I also have a 40 patriarch I have yet to cast with. Only reason I bought them is because of how light they were, cause many nights I will cast the pier for kings all night. So every ounce helps after a thousand or more casts.


----------



## scooter65 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hmmm daiwa bg did not make the list. Tincan gave this a thumbs up in the past as a heavy favorite.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

scooter65 said:


> Hmmm daiwa bg did not make the list. Tincan gave this a thumbs up in the past as a heavy favorite.


The BG is super nice, but it also occupies the same price point as the SS Tournament. The biggest advantages the BG has over the SS is instant anti reverse as opposed to the ratchet anti reverse, plus the rotor is balanced. An unbalanced rotor gives a distinctive wobble on the retrieve. Some people like unbalanced because they feel it adds action to their baits. The SS Tournament is based on the original Daiwa BG made from the later 70s until the mid 80s.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

tincanary said:


> The Procyon is a very nice reel and is essentially a Tatula without a bearing supported drag. Somehow, that bearing adds $50 lol


I ended up picking the Procyon for 169$. Just checked and tatula's are going for 199 online so going to stick with the Procyon AL....I like it a lot, very solid and light. Really like the ATD drag, can feel it working on start up when pulling line out. Not huge difference but seems really nice for hooksets. Curious how the Ballistic is as I've heard about it quite a bit on other saltwater forums, wished it was AL body cause it does come up often.


----------



## Minner (Apr 4, 2020)

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> I ended up picking the Procyon for 169$. Just checked and tatula's are going for 199 online so going to stick with the Procyon AL....I like it a lot, very solid and light. Really like the ATD drag, can feel it working on start up when pulling line out. Not huge difference but seems really nice for hooksets. Curious how the Ballistic is as I've heard about it quite a bit on other saltwater forums, wished it was AL body cause it does come up often.


I think you will be very happy with that ProCyon... As I said before, it would have been my choice in any price category. I don't think ultra light weight composite reels are really necessary for something like Kings...

The ProCyon LT reels are great for Bass/Walleye, but they do flex a tiny bit in the stem, it doesn't impact their fishability at all, but I can feel it on the hookset with braid especially on the "C" model 2500 size, which is basically a 2000 size frame with a 2500 size spool, never feel it during the fight though and the 2500 and 3000 size reels have less flex, most folks probably wouldn't feel it at all in those two sizes to be honest. I have caught some pretty big Lakers on the 3000 size and it never waivered. Kings are a different ball game though and I definitely think the AL version is the way to go for them...

The ProCyon AL has no flex, like I said before, great reel, I think you will love it.

The Ballistics have no flex, despite not being aluminum, they do not flex at all, the high gear ratio 2500 size spinner is the nicest Walleye/Bass spinning reel I have ever owned.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> I ended up picking the Procyon for 169$. Just checked and tatula's are going for 199 online so going to stick with the Procyon AL....I like it a lot, very solid and light. Really like the ATD drag, can feel it working on start up when pulling line out. Not huge difference but seems really nice for hooksets. Curious how the Ballistic is as I've heard about it quite a bit on other saltwater forums, wished it was AL body cause it does come up often.


Looking at the specs on that reel and pretty darn nice for the dollars. Up graded kids stuff might have to do up grade for my casting rod…..


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

nighttime said:


> Looking at the specs on that reel and pretty darn nice for the dollars. Up graded kids stuff might have to do up grade for my casting rod…..








DIGITAKA! - Japan Fishing Tackle Store


Japan Fishing Tackle Store DIGITAKA!




www.digitaka.com





$100 cheaper than buying from here.





Daiwa Zillion SV TW G Casting Reels - Tackle Warehouse







www.tacklewarehouse.com


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

PunyTrout said:


> I own an old Stradic (white model) That's been a trout and Steelhead landing machine for 20+ years and still going. The newer ones aren't as good IMO.
> 
> Penn Battle II or III should work too.
> 
> ...


White body with a wood handle... I have a few of those myself. Great work horses and iirc they weren't super expensive.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

nighttime said:


> Looking at the specs on that reel and pretty darn nice for the dollars. Up graded kids stuff might have to do up grade for my casting rod…..


Shimano Curado 300k is also a good alternative to the Tranx for a bait caster rod. Its a heavy and large, but beefy.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

The Tranx is an ok reel. I know a lot of musky guys love them, but honestly I'd go with an Ambassadeur 6500/6501. It's still the golden standard salmon reel and can be had at a more than fair price buying used. They're the small block Chevy of fishing reels. I built a 5500 from the ground up for a guy that used to post here, he uses it for kings.










It's a brute of a reel. Stainless steel main gear, hardened bronze pinion gear, chromed brass frame, drag clicker, deep lightweight spool, lightweight line guide, shimmed pinion yoke, pro rocket braking system, polished internals, low viscosity lubricants, the works. This was a scratch build from all new parts.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

Minner said:


> I think you will be very happy with that ProCyon... As I said before, it would have been my choice in any price category. I don't think ultra light weight composite reels are really necessary for something like Kings...
> 
> The ProCyon LT reels are great for Bass/Walleye, but they do flex a tiny bit in the stem, it doesn't impact their fishability at all, but I can feel it on the hookset with braid especially on the "C" model 2500 size, which is basically a 2000 size frame with a 2500 size spool, never feel it during the fight though and the 2500 and 3000 size reels have less flex, most folks probably wouldn't feel it at all in those two sizes to be honest. I have caught some pretty big Lakers on the 3000 size and it never waivered. Kings are a different ball game though and I definitely think the AL version is the way to go for them...
> 
> ...


Procyon AL is on sale going for 119$ now on tackle warehouse FYI. May replace my Daiwa BG with another and sell off my BG.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

tincanary said:


> The Tranx is an ok reel. I know a lot of musky guys love them, but honestly I'd go with an Ambassadeur 6500/6501. It's still the golden standard salmon reel and can be had at a more than fair price buying used. They're the small block Chevy of fishing reels. I built a 5500 from the ground up for a guy that used to post here, he uses it for kings.
> 
> View attachment 844549
> 
> ...


How does a Record 61 (left hand) rate in there? I know mine has handled plenty of kings. It cast okay for me back in ‘09 when I was working in Bermuda.


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

fisheater said:


> back in ‘09 when I was working in Bermuda.


Sounds like a good place to work for awhile. Hope you had lots of time to fish down there.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I would love to cast with you some night and tell you how an innocent remark made a name for me in my six months there


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

fisheater said:


> How does a Record 61 (left hand) rate in there? I know mine has handled plenty of kings. It cast okay for me back in ‘09 when I was working in Bermuda.


Still one of the best. The Records are some of the best reels ever made, period. You should consider having it gone through. Chances are it just needs a good cleaning and lube and it'll work better than new.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

tincanary said:


> Still one of the best. The Records are some of the best reels ever made, period. You should consider having it gone through. Chances are it just needs a good cleaning and lube and it'll work better than new.


It needs some professional help, and I’m not in a hurry to get it back quickly.
Can you make a Revo Inshore cast well?
I will send you a PM with contact info. I work in Roseville and I’m running a City of Warren project, so I think I’m in your area.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

tincanary said:


> The Tranx is an ok reel. I know a lot of musky guys love them, but honestly I'd go with an Ambassadeur 6500/6501. It's still the golden standard salmon reel and can be had at a more than fair price buying used. They're the small block Chevy of fishing reels. I built a 5500 from the ground up for a guy that used to post here, he uses it for kings.


I have both a Tranx 400 and Ambassadeur 6500. In my hands, there is absolutely no comparison, the Tranx is light years ahead of the Ambassadeur. After what I consider low use, I had to replace the anti-reverse bearing on the Abu. When I did that I had the real cleaned, lubed, etc. by a well known reel shop. Even after the refresh, it is still not nearly as smooth (casting, reeling, drag) as the Tranx.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

lastflight said:


> I have both a Tranx 400 and Ambassadeur 6500. In my hands, there is absolutely no comparison, the Tranx is light years ahead of the Ambassadeur. After what I consider low use, I had to replace the anti-reverse bearing on the Abu. When I did that I had the real cleaned, lubed, etc. by a well known reel shop. Even after the refresh, it is still not nearly as smooth (casting, reeling, drag) as the Tranx.


There's no question the Tranx is smoother than the Ambassadeur. It's built to tighter tolerances and that shows in the the overall feel. As for the drag performance, the drag stacks of both reels are near identical in construction, where the Ambassadeur falls short is the older models using Teflon washers which have a tendency to stick and skip. Swapping to greased carbon fiber, which is common on more modern reels, really smooths them out to a high degree. The Ambassadeur hasn't been changed much in the last 30 years, but it has withstood the test of time. As for the AR bearing failure, it isn't very common for those to fail in general but sometimes a lemon makes it out of the factory regardless of make or model.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

I've got a couple presidents. They've been good reels. 
Also have a Revo and I think I prefer the Revo. It seems to cast farther. Also lighter weight and more compact in size. I use it on my main side drifting rod. 
IDK probably not comparable to the high end models listed above. I try to keep em clean. They work good enough for me.


----------

